# Just because it is Christmas Eve, Reindeer anyone have em?



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

We seem to have all kinds of critters on the goat spot so just wondered if anyone has or has ever had reindeer. If so share some of your experiences with them. Just thought it would be fun for Christmas.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do!   :laugh:

(Sorry, I couldn't resist! These were some of my commissions this year).


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How cute! 

Hey at least those are reindeer! I was tempted to post this 
(One of the elfs got in the background :roll: :laugh: )


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've never had reindeer, but I know someone who has delt with them. He said they were very hard to raise and did very poorly in the warmer climates (internal parasites). Also, apparently sheep carry a disease that reindeer can get from them and it will kill them. 

I wanted to get some because I thought it would be neat, but after he told me how hard they were to raise I decided not to.

Cute pics of your goats


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

We don't have any reindeer, but we do have goats named Dasher, Dancer, Donner, Blitzen, and Vixen. For the record we plan on going all the way to Rudolph...lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't have reindeer, but I did see some on my way home last night...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I don't have reindeer, but I did see some on may way home last night...


:laugh: cute!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I know the Laplanders actually train them to pulls sleighs, just not flying and I have even seen a picture of them riding them like a horse, I don't want to raise any I just wondered if anyone on here had any experience with them. I think stuff like that is interesting.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How cute!
> 
> Hey at least those are reindeer! I was tempted to post this
> (One of the elfs got in the background :roll: :laugh: )
> ...


Photo bomb!! :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I love it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> I don't have reindeer, but I did see some on my way home last night...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

